# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نظر سنجی: غیر حضوری گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی خوب یا بد؟

## hackbook

سلام لطفا در این نظر سنجی شرکت کنین

----------

